# keyboard keys don't work

## zouzou85

hi all, 

There is some keys that don't work at all. i mean they even don't issue an error in dmesg. I was just wondering if there is a way to force them to issue an event like hacking the kernel or patching it or sth like that. 

Is it even possible??

reason i need this is because the key that transfers the display output to VGA port doesn't work and i need it for work and presentations.

thanx in advance.

----------

## bunder

are they single keys, or key combinations (like fn+F7)?

cheers

----------

## OmSai

zouzou85, were your keys working before?

Please post your emerge --info, /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard

----------

## zouzou85

bunder, some keys are a combination of fn+Fx, and some are just multimedia keys on my laptop (such as a "rotate screen" button).

OmSai, no, the keys weren't working before. At least not under linux.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier     "Default Layout"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r5  USE="dri ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nv -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB
> ...

 

----------

## OmSai

I'm surprised I could not find a HOWTO for laptop keyboards in the gentoo-wiki...

zouzou85, checkout keytouch -

```
emerge x11-misc/keytouch
```

Don't worry if your keyboard is not supported on the website, you can configure your keyboard on your own -

```
emerge x11-misc/keytouch-editor
```

I haven't used keytouch myself before, but you might need to see the keycodes corresponding to your particular keys -

```
emerge xev
```

Also which brand and model laptop are you using, by the way?

----------

## zouzou85

OmSai, 

first, thanx for the quick reply.

i do have those installed. 

My problem seems that the kernel doesn't issue and event when those keys are pressed (no error in dmesg). therefore, X doesn't even know they exist. there were some keys that actually issued an event error in dmesg, and i got those to be recognized in X too (using /etc/conf.d/local and ~/.Xmodmap).

my laptop brand is : HP Tx1410us from the TX1000 series.

So my question is (should be):

How can i make the kernel recognize the keys or the events generated by them?

----------

## OmSai

Apparently it's related to ACPI support...

Hopefully that's a good enough lead?  :Razz: 

----------

